# Victor Dog Food (dry)



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the Victor brand dog food


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know some people feed it, and really like it. My daughter tried it, and her dog didn't care for the taste.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Dogfoodadvisor.com


----------

